# Ectopic Ureter? Worried sick...



## jimmy_n_golden (Jul 8, 2006)

i have no idea what that is but i feel so bad for you. hope she gets well soon.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I don't have any experience, nor have I read/heard anything about this, but I wanted to respond just to say how bad I feel for you and tell you my thoughts are with you....

Rick


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I am so sorry!!!!! This not what we plan on and I would never have imagined something like this happening. I'm wondering if your breeder would help out with the expenses??

Keep us posted!!!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Lucky's mom said:


> I am so sorry!!!!! This not what we plan on and I would never have imagined something like this happening. I'm wondering if your breeder would help out with the expenses??
> 
> Keep us posted!!!


I too, am so sorry for for you and Maple. I also would hope that the breeder would help with the expenses if she needs an operation. Ours did with both dogs, but not all breeders do. I think anything would be a help. Our dogs ARE our children and I know exactly how you feel-we just want them to be well. I'll be keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm very sorry to hear about this  I wish I could offer you some good advice, but all I have are good wishes to send your way. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

When Brandy was having so many UTIs and bladder infections as a puppy, they thought that she might have an ectopic ureter. They ruled that out when they opened her up (something like 60 stitches) for a complete exploratory surgery. Her recovery wasn't as bad as the vulvaplasty she had a few months later. 

I'm not sure if a flourescope is the only way to detect the ectopic ureter. I was told that they could do a 'dye study' -- use dye and watch it using regular x-rays as it passes through the system. I may be wrong on this -- but it's worth asking. Has Maple been spayed? If you combine the exploratory with the spay, you may be able to keep the costs down a little. 

I know it's scary, and expensive, and you don't want to put Maple through all of this. But consider the fact that she's young and deserves the best chance at a completely normal life. 

As I mentioned, Brandy's vulvaplasty was torturous for her. But after being poked and prodded from the time she was 12 weeks old, that 2-3 weeks of recovery was worth it because her symptoms have disappeared. 

Believe me, I know exactly how you feel and I'm here for moral support if you would like that.


----------



## Kindell (Feb 7, 2006)

I appreciate all your posts, prayers, and good wishes.
As Maple is only 5 months, she is not spayed. We are planning to wait until she is 7 months to spay her. I will be hearing from a specialist on Monday in order to set up an appt for a consult. I have many questions, and my vet was unable to answer all of them because she obviously doesn't directly deal with ectopic ureters. I too am unsure if fluorscopy is the only way to diagnose it - she had explained that it is the only DEFINITE way to diagnose it, as a number of the other tests often provide inconclusive results. I am trying not to do too much research... as sometimes too much information is harmful - my mind starts racing, the tears start pouring. I have read through your previous threat about Brandy's surgery... it was much informative, and comforting to know that you found the answers you needed and Brandy has returned to full health. My last golden retriever, Ivy, passed away 4 years ago very tragically at the young age of 3. I suppose all the fear I have of not knowing what is wrong with my girl, sort of brings me back to the painful moments of losing our Ivy. 
Thanks again for all your kinds words.
Kindell & Maple


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Kindell, I can understand how you are skittish when you've already lost one so young. 

Keep doing your own research and ask LOTS of questions. If they widen the incision during her spay, they can physically look for the ectopic ureter without her also having to go through another test. Again, that's just a thought. The recovery is longer but there are some positives to this approach as well. 

Please get back to us after your trip to the specialist.


----------



## Kindell (Feb 7, 2006)

So I don't want to be a complainer... but I really need to vent. Our vet called on Monday and said that after speaking with a specialist they are recommending we bring Maple in for an IVP. This would be a general anaesthetic, numerous xrays, a urinary catheter... and $900. I understand that this is the only way to determine if Maple does have an ectopic ureter... but I'm disappointed with my vet in the fact that she's not willing to investigate anything else. Through my research I have been wondering if perhaps Maple has lost some bladder control/bladder sphincter control since her 6 week long bladder infection. My breeder has contacted a woman who had a MALE dog with the same symptoms as Maple... to determine which vet they used so I can see the, hopefully by the end of the week, for a 2nd opinion. Maple is not in any distress related to her incontinence - so I just feel that there is not a big rush to start running all these tests, as I would prefer to go the non-invasive routes first. 
My breeder is also highly encouraging us to let Maple have a heat cycle - in order to let her develop fully and to decrease the chances of spay incontinence. 
I have just been feeling so angry lately. I just keep wondering why this is happening to me. I planned for so long... and anticipated first her conception, then her due date, and then her homecoming... like she was my very own baby. At the beginning of the year my husband and I discovered we were pregnant, but unfortunately we miscarried our baby at 12 weeks, 2 days before Maple was born. She has been a healing force for the both of us, ever since we lost our little one. But now, I feel like my heart is breaking again. All the plans I had... little things, that I looked forward to so much to enjoy with her - letting her sleep on my bed... taking her swimming...
I could just go on forever. 
I hope you're all having a good week. I'll keep you updated as I find more answers. Otherwise my girl is terrific - Everyday she starts something new and funny. Tonight she's been nibbling and tickling our legs... she bites them like she does when dogs have an itch and they nibble with their front teeth - very cute!


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry. :no: I would so be getting a second opinion. Didn't Brandy's mom say in a previous thread about this that they maybe could investigate while they spayed her? Is that still an option? I will pray that she gets better. :crossfing


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Kindell, absolutely slow down and be sure of your decisions! No one should force you into doing the surgery until you've exhausted all of your questions and other possibilities. 

Having gone through much the same thing this time last year, I completely understand what you're going through. The so-called specialists were positive that Brandy had liver shunts. 

We were delaying her spay as well in hopes that it would resolve her frequent UTIs. When we were told the shunts were causing the problem, we approved the spay at the same time they fixed the shunts. 

They opened her up and found out she didn't have shunts! So we paid almost $1000 for a spay, plus went through all of that anxiety. 

I'm so sorry that you're having to go through this. Stick to your guns, go with your instincts, and be Maple's advocate. She's depending on you to do the right thing.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm so sorry all this is going on. I agree that instincts (and a second opinion) is good. Keep us up to date and if you need to vent vent vent!!!! We are here for that.


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

Kindell - I somehow missed the part about you miscarrying when I was reading this earlier, so I just wanted to say I'm sorry for your loss. I miscarried several years ago and still remember the little one on what would have been her due date. I hope that time (and Maple  ) help lessen your pain.


----------



## Kindell (Feb 7, 2006)

HI Everyone, 
Thank you so much for all your thoughtful posts. I have to say I took your advice, and followed my instincts. I have made an appt with a specialist to look at Maple, so I can compare his opinion with that of my current vet. I am interested to see if his opinion will be the same... and if so we will likely look at doing the IVP in the next week or two. We will be seeing him on Friday. Yesterday Maple started peeing every 5 minutes and we noticed her urine was odorous again, so I spoke to my vet for a long time this morning and we've got her back on the Baytril again for the next week just to clear the infection. She also had mentioned that she was speaking with a specialist she works with, and that he recommended trying Maple on phenylpropanolamine to see if that helps with the urinary incontinence, in the case that she has a weak bladder sphincter. It won't hurt her... and it just may help. Needless to say i was feeling so sad last night, after seeing her struggle with another infection. I just feel so helpless. But after speaking with my vet today, I felt much better and much more reassured. Otherwise she is doing fantastic... a rather normal active puppy! I think these struggles are making us closer - my love grows a mile everyday!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Thank you so much for updating us. I think of you and Maple often. Having those constant UTIs is no fun, is it? We have wood floors, and Brandy almost ruined ours with her frequent accidents until she was at least a year old. 

We'll keep Maple in our prayers. I'm thankful that veterinary medicine has come far enough for excellent diagnostics and treatment.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

OMG I am so very sorry. I hope everything works out for the good. This scares me though...does it happen to all GR's?


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Amy, don't worry. These types of problems aren't something that goldens in particular are prone to.


----------



## Kindell (Feb 7, 2006)

Another update:
So about a week and a half ago Maple started showing symptoms of another bladder infection, so our vet put her on another week's dose of Baytril - which seemed to clear things up in 48 hours. She also recommended we try her on phenylpropolamine for a couple of weeks to see if it helps. 
I am SOOOOO pleased to say that Maple has not been incontinent ONCE in the past week. We just can't believe it - I sure hope this is coming to an end. I suppose I will say that if we go can make it one month without any incontinence we may be in the clear... so one week down, three more to go!


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Phenylproponalamine (PPA) is an amazing drug for urinary incontinence, and in the grand scheme of things is a cheap and harmless way to control the problem. Hopefully that's all that needs to be done to keep things under control, i'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

I worked for a vet clinic several years ago, and during that time the FDA took Phenylpropanolamine off the market for human use due to human side effects. It was still claimed safe for animals to use in veterinary conditions, however it made it next to impossible to get a hold of the drug since most of hte manufacturers stopped making it. Since then a few veterinary pharma companies started manufacturing formulations that were designated for animal use. (Thank god! SO many people relied on teh medication to keep their pets under control, and their carpets clean!)

Good luck, hope the PPA continues to help the problem, keep us posted!!!!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Kindell said:


> Another update:
> 
> I am SOOOOO pleased to say that Maple has not been incontinent ONCE in the past week. We just can't believe it - I sure hope this is coming to an end. I suppose I will say that if we go can make it one month without any incontinence we may be in the clear... so one week down, three more to go!


That's great news! I hope it stays that way!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Hooray! That great news! You must be thrilled!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

We're keeping paws and fingers crossed!


----------



## Kindell (Feb 7, 2006)

Two weeks has come and gone... she's still dry! Thank goodness!
We spoke with our vet yesterday as she called for an update - We'll keep her on the phenylpropolamine until it's finished (another 3 weeks) and then see what happens as she comes off of it. She says it doesn't sound likely that it is an ectopic ureter... so that is reassuring.
We're still keeping all fingers crossed that this is gone gone gone!
Maple is doing fantastic - I just love her to bits. I joke with my husband now... that when we exchange I love you's he'll say "I love you Kindell" and i'll say "I love Maple" hehe But honestly... i'm totally whipped


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

This is outstanding news! Thanks for keeping us updated, and hugs to Kindell.


----------



## willower (Apr 22, 2012)

*Ectopci ureter*

Hello Kendell!!
I have a border collie who is suffering the same symptoms as your Maple. 
Of course, this has all been quite upsetting. 
She was suffering from numerous bladder infections from the day we got her, and incontinence was spotted shortly after when I noticed she peed herself when lying down. She was given an ultrasound which showed swollen ureters, one swollen kidney and fluid going into the smaller kidney. That being said, her kidney function still tested fine, and on PPA and another series of antibiotics she is now holding urine fine, though she is sleeping most of the afternoon evening. (But energetic mostly in the mornings) 
I had seen an internest and the option to fix her problem would be $8000.00 surgery - with no guarantee that the surgery would work - only about 50%, with 25% of that needing ongoing medical care... I managed to find an on-line holistic vet who told me if the incontinence is managed with PPA, this will help lessen the chance of infection, but only slightly. THe prognosis is not good. I have also been looking at US chats, and there seem to be talk of some vets who do the operation for considerably less, like closer to $2000.00....!!! Is there anyone who knows a vet who would do this surgery for less? We simply cannot afford the $8000.00 and my heart is breaking... 
Is there anyone out there that can help?? I would sure appreciate it!
Thanks,
Willow's mom.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Kendell
I and many of my friends have found that vets don't generally keep the dogs on antibiotics long enough to really get rid of a UTI... a week on the anti just isn't enough and i have been reading more and more and talking to more and more people who are recommending a full 30 days on a high dose antibiotics. I don't know if the bacteria has changed from before but i know that my own girl Natalie was fighting UTI's for quite some time as a puppy... 

I would also make one suggestion if your vet hasn't already.... once she is off the antibiotic you can add cranberry capsules to her food to help lower the PH of the uring and inhibit the bacteria... I would also trim any hair you see on her vulva as short as you can so that when she squats the hair doesn't touch the ground and act as a wick bringing bacteria further up into her urinary tract. Finally I agree with your vet and I would not spay this girl until she has at least one heat cycle... if she is already having some incontinence issues you don't want t compound that .... 

I truly hope this is not an ectopic ureter, most vets haven't seen them because most dogs who are diagnosed either don't survive or are put to sleep very young. It really is not good. I really hope you just have a really bad UTI that you are having trouble kicking and I will cross my fingers and everything else that, that is all it is. 
good luck 
s


----------

